# Generating your own electricity - The Missing Link



## jr23 (Sep 3, 2013)

excellent point wood gas but also theres home methane using plant material and food scraps
i am experimenting with several methods slowly due to a physical disability but doing research and planing.
but one factor missed by many is a home needs to be made efficient first i have cut energy use for the last 3 years and when i build a new smaller retirement home i will not bring some old appliances 
one big energy hog was a 20 yr old refrig in garage while it was efficent when new it deteriorated
so its not always good to put the old one oyr in garages when new for kitchen . better to sell it and but a economy model as spare. even chest freezers my 23 yr old one did not use too much juice 6a but new one same size .9 amp


----------

